# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Desperate Housewives Season 6 - Spoilers/Casting/Rumours

## lizann

There are rumours of pregnant Lynette losing one or both of her twins.

Orson could be leaving also.

Thanks to ABC we’ve got a little info on the upcoming season 6 of “Desperate Housewives”. Apparently Julie played by Andrea Bowen will return, and Richard Burgi will be back to reprise his role as Karl for more than a few episodes, it looks like, as his romance with Bree (Marcia Cross) continues.

Maiara Walsh who plays Ana,Gabrielle’s (Eva Longoria) niece will now be a regular on the show. She will reportedly start to complicate Gabrielle’s life. The Susan (Teri Hatcher), Mike (James Denton), and Katherine (Dana Delany) triangle will continue even though Mike is married. And Lynette’s unexpected pregnancy will test her family.

Also ABC confirmed that the show will run as long as Marc Cherry wants to keep it going. There are also reports that the spinoff of “Desperate Housewives” which stars Lily Tomlin and Kathryn Joosten looks real positive that it might make it into a line up for ABC. But they won’t confirm any other details at the moment. We just know that the possibility of it, got a positive response from the fans.

edit

----------

angel_eyes87 (17-06-2009), Hollie-x (18-06-2009), tammyy2j (23-06-2009)

----------


## Hollie-x

Thanks for this!  :Big Grin: 
I hope that doesn't happen with Lynette  :Sad:  as if she hasn't been through enough with the cancer! Although it would be a good one as it would definitely test them as a family unit. Can't wait for it to start.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Mike and Susan got married i hate the character of Katherine now and i dont see the point of her

----------


## Trinity

I like Katherine, but I don't like how soppy she has become over Mike.

She was a strong, strong character who had been through hell and survived.  She could match Bree toe to toe and now she is a soppy wimp.

I want the old Katherine back - and I want the triangle to end.  Mike and Susan belong together, the deceit over the accident forced their break up and now it is over, surely they have to be together now!!!

I hope that the story about Lynette is wrong.  I have a friend who buried one of her twins aged 22 days old on Monday.  I don't want her to have to face that in an entertainment show.

I hope hope that Orson has gone.

----------


## Bryan

well it's obvious mike married katherine then. becuase he doesnt love her. so if it'd been him marrying susan, there wouldnt be a love triangle in the next series becuase he wouldnt give katherine a second's thought. but if he had married katherine, it's obvious he still cares for susan, hence the triangle.

any ideas how much in futute the wedding was following the final scenes?

----------


## tammyy2j

> well it's obvious mike married katherine then. becuase he doesnt love her. so if it'd been him marrying susan, there wouldnt be a love triangle in the next series becuase he wouldnt give katherine a second's thought. but if he had married katherine, it's obvious he still cares for susan, hence the triangle.
> 
> any ideas how much in futute the wedding was following the final scenes?


I think 2 months after Dave's incident

----------


## lizann

Emmy-winning Sopranos heroine Drea de Matteo is joining the cast as Wisteria Lane's newest vixenish housewife, sources confirm exclusively. 

De Matteo, who will be a series regular, will play the matriarch of a new Italian family. Casting is underway for her landscape designer husband and their tightly wound son.

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives will add two new series regulars to its cast, it has been reported.

According to Spoiler TV, casting is underway for a father-son duo to join the upcoming sixth season of the ABC series.

The father, Nick Vitale, has been described as "a handsome New York-Italian man in his 40s" who is a landscape designer. His son Dominic is said to be "a sexy 19-year-old".

----------


## Perdita

Drea De Matteo is joining the cast of Desperate Housewives, says Entertainment Weekly.

The actress, who appeared as Matt Le Blanc's sister in ill-fated Friends spinoff Joey, will become a series regular when the ABC show returns for its sixth season this fall.

She will play the matriarch of a new Italian family, wife and mother to Nick and Dominic Vitale. Her character has reportedly been drafted in to fill the void left by Nicolette Sheridan's character Edie Britt.

De Matteo has previously starred in Sons Of Anarchy and The Sopranos.

----------


## tammyy2j

Wisteria Lane is welcoming back one of its own this fall: Original Desperate Housewives star Andrea Bowen has signed on to reprise her role as Susan's eldest spawn, Julie. 

Although ABC would only confirm that Bowen is set to appear in the Sept. 27 season premiere, a Housewives insider tells me that the actress is returning as a series regular. 

Bowen vanished from Housewives at the end of season 4, a casualty of the show's four-year flash forward. She briefly returned last season when Julie, on break from college, announced that she was dating her 40-year-old professor Lloyd (Steven Weber). It's not clear if he'll be accompanying her back home, but I'm guessing not.

----------


## Perdita

Maiara Walsh has been promoted to series regular on Desperate Housewives.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, the actress, who plays Carlos Solis's niece Ana, will join the cast full-time when the ABC show returns for its sixth season this Fall.

Walsh, who has also starred in Disney Channel sitcom Cory In The House, first arrived on screen at the end of season five when her character moved in with Gabrielle and Carlos.

It was recently announced that Andrea Bowen is returning to the series as Susan Mayer's daughter Julie.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a16...s-regular.html

----------


## tammyy2j

Desperate Housewives newcomer Drea de Matteo is getting some on-screen family with the addition of Jeffrey Nordling and Beau Mirchoff as series regulars.

Nordling, fresh off his run as 24's Agent Larry Moss, will play the landscaper husband of de Matteo's brassy, Bronx-bred transplant to Wisteria Lane. Mirchoff in turn will play their 19-year-old son, who seems destined for possible romance with an "older woman" â meaning Susan's daughter, Julie (played by returning original cast member Andrea Bowen).

Nordling's other credits include Dirt and Once & Again, while Mirchoff appeared in the made-for-DVD The Grudge 3 and had a role on the Canadian series Heartland.

ABC's Desperate Housewives kicks off its sixth season on Sunday, Sept. 27.

----------


## tammyy2j

Former 'EastEnders' star Michelle Collins has said that she has auditioned for a part in 'Desperate Housewives'. 


The actress, who played the role of Cindy Beale in the soap revealed the news on BBC One's 'Breakfast'. 


Collins said: "I've got an American visa now so I've spent quite a bit of time there."


Advertisement"I went to a casting for Desperate Housewives, but I haven't got it yet," she said.


"As I've told people about it, they're amazed and have been telling me that someone like Cindy from 'EastEnders' would be great for that show. I have to remind them I'm not Cindy, I'm Michelle."


"I'm just doing what a lot of British actors are doing there at the moment - the 'LA thing'. I'd like to think there's been interest in me."


"But I'm a single parent so obviously that would be my biggest consideration before going for anything in America."

----------


## tammyy2j

Wisteria Lane could soon be having an Aussie twist to its all-American neighbourhood. Dannii Minogue has crossed the pond to talk to big cheeses about getting her mug on lots of TV programmes and Desperate Housewives is said to be her first choice. The X Factor judge is also working with the Spice Girls ex-manager Simon Fuller who is keen to get her on numerous TV projects. A source told The Daily Star âSheâs very excited about breaking America. Dannii would love to get a role in one of their top shows, especially Desperate Housewives or even Ugly Betty.

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Michelle Collins has landed a second meeting with Desperate Housewives producers, she has revealed.

The actress, who is best known for her role as Walford's Cindy Beale, recently announced that she had auditioned for the hit US show but was yet to secure a part.

Reflecting on the first round of talks, she has now told The Mirror: "All they wanted to talk to me about was Susan Boyle! I had missed Britain's Got Talent because I'd been in LA and I didn't know who they were talking about so they showed me her singing on YouTube! 

"I was sitting there smiling politely but thinking: 'Talk about me. Talk about me!'" 

Collins, who has a 13-year-old daughter named Maia, added that she has since been invited back to Los Angeles for more negotiations. She will fly out after completing work on a play later this summer.

"I wasn't auditioning for a particular part but I asked them why they didn't have a British woman in the show and they told me they had once offered a part to a British actress, who I admire, but she had turned it down," she explained. 

"They've asked me to go back for another meeting when I've finished my current project, so who knows? It would be great to work over there for a while, although I'm not sure I could live there full-time because of Maia and being a single mum, plus I'd miss home."

Collins made her final appearance in Albert Square 11 years ago and has since starred in Sunburn, Two Thousand Acres Of Sky and Rock Rivals.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...ves-again.html

*Is it really 11 years ago she left EastEnders? *

----------


## Perdita

THE identity of the Desperate Housewives bride is still no closer to being revealed despite shots from location.

At the end of the last series viewers were left guessing as to who had walked up the aisle with hunky Mike Delfino.

Was it Susan Mayer, played by Teri Hatcher, the mum of his son and Mike's ex-wife, who will wed the plumber?

The beef cake had shared a passionate kiss with his ex after rushing to rescue her and her son from crazed neighbour Dave.

Or did Mike stay true to his fiancÃ©e Katherine Mayfair, played by Dana Delaney, who he'd left at the airport to save Susan?

Sadly both actresses stepped out on the show's Los Angeles set yesterday dressed in bridal gowns meaning it could still be either of them.

The rest of the drama's cast appeared dressed for a wedding, but whose wedding remains unknown.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...ousewives.html

----------


## Perdita

Jesse Metcalfe has signed on to return to Desperate Housewives in the upcoming season, say reports. 

The actor played gardener John Rowland, who embarked on an illicit romance with Gabriele Solis (Eva Longoria Parker), in the first season of the ABC drama. He has made several cameo appearances throughout the series. 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a16...ticle_continue

----------


## tammyy2j

> Actor Jesse Metcalfe is returning to Wisteria Lane - he's reportedly signed up to reprise his role on hit TV show Desperate Housewives.
> 
> The star landed the role of hunky gardener John Rowland when the series debuted in 2004, but has only made one-off appearances in the last three seasons. 
> 
> However, reports suggest Metcalfe is set to steam up the small screen with a more high-profile role in the upcoming sixth series. 
> 
> A source tells OKmagazine.com, "He'll be on for six to eight episodes, with the possibility of coming back full time. He'll have a lot of shirtless scenes." 
> 
> The latest season is due to air on U.S. TV in September.


He is to romance Carlos's niece with annoys Gaby

----------


## Perdita

Shawn Pyfrom has confirmed that he is quitting Desperate Housewives after five years on the show.

The 22-year-old, who plays Andrew Van De Kamp, will only appear briefly in the upcoming sixth season.

"Shawn's not returning for a full season next fall. But he'll come back and make a few guest star appearances," a source told People.

"His decision didn't come easy, but he wants to pursue new television and film opportunities."

Yesterday, it was revealed that Jesse Metcalfe would be returning to the show to reprise his role as gardener John Rowland.

The sixth season of Desperate Housewives premieres on ABC on September 27.
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a16...ticle_continue

----------


## tammyy2j

This seasonâs mystery will kick off in the premiere when a pivotal female character gets strangled.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh hope its katherine

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives star Kathryn Joosten has revealed that she is battling lung cancer again.

The 69-year-old actress, who plays meddling neighbour Mrs McCluskey in the drama, told People that she learned the disease had returned less than one week ago. 

"I've got a little hang-up here but we're going to handle it and move forward. I'm doing great," she said. 

"I felt like the legs had been pushed out from under me. I completely did not expect it, and was devastated. I was crying for nearly five days straight."

She went on to say that she had told her Housewives co-stars today and that the show's producers are being "totally supportive" with arranging her filming schedule around the treatment. 

The two-time Emmy winner was originally diagnosed with lung cancer in 2001 but recovered after undergoing surgery and without chemotherapy or radiation treatment. 

Joosten, who also starred in The West Wing, added that she hoped to use her fame to "erase some of the stigma of lung cancer", including the assumption that smokers brought the illness on themselves. 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...ng-cancer.html

----------


## Trinity

That is very sad, I hope that she recovers and lives to gossip another day on Wisteria Lane.

----------


## angel_eyes87

OMG!!! I love Mrs Mclunsky. 

I hope she recovers from this disease.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ah i hope shes okay

----------


## tammyy2j

Marc Cherry says that through the affair Bree will âdiscover her sexuality in a major way. And itâs going to change that character a little bit. Marciaâs been having a lot of fun playing a newly sexual Bree.â

----------


## Trinity

I cannot wait to see an unbuttoned Bree.  She is such a repressed character.

----------


## angel_eyes87

Bree unleashed will be great viewing, cannot wait to watch.

I wonder when Orson finds out, it will be interesting to watch him go psycho (again)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think Bree and Karl are such a great pairing, 

and it will be good to see bree in a different light.

Karl is working his way around the housewives isnt he lol

----------


## tammyy2j

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KzW5O6dplc"]YouTube - Desperate Housewives: Season 6 Promo[/ame]

----------

angel_eyes87 (18-09-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

OMG!!! I seriously want to know who Mike marries, I hope it is Susan but knowing my luck it will be Katherine and then he will have an affair with Susan, and most likely Katherine gets pregnant.

The niece of Gabrielle just reminds me of a young Gabrielle.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well if she is like a young gaby then it will be interesting viewing

----------


## lizann

Sixty-nine-year-old Kathryn Joosten is getting her first sex scene as crusty Mrs. McCluskey on Season 6 of Desperate Housewives -and the lady's willing to let it all hang out. Before climbing into bed with her new boy toy, Roy (played by 81-year-old Orson Bean), Kathryn was summoned to the wardrobe trailer. "They had all these old-lady nighties hanging there," Kathryn gripes. "I said, 'I'm not going to wear a nightie. We're supposed to be in bed getting it on!'" After some discussion with producers, Kathryn was allowed to perform her sexy scene wearing only a skimpy flesh-colored body stocking. But don't expect the wild full-on senior sex we saw on HBO's canceled Tell Me You Love Me. The couple is shown postcoital. "He's asleep and I'm looking at him," Kathryn says. "I convinced the director to let me do one take holding a cigarette, but I'm sure they won't use it."

----------


## tammyy2j

Mike married   Spoiler:    Susan

----------

angel_eyes87 (28-09-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Drea de Matteo's addition to the cast of Desperate Housewives is somewhat of a cosmic punchline for the actress.

First of all, get this: She's a huge fan of the show. "For some reason, the real prissy homemakers appeal to me the most," she says, singling out Marcia Cross' Bree and Dana Delany's Katherine. "I'm obsessed with their wardrobes."

Plus, she remembers a time when she considered giving up acting altogether and wished she could just get a gig on a long-running TV show, and specifically mentioned Housewives. Lastly, when her longtime boyfriend, musician Shooter Jennings, proposed to de Matteo recently, the marriage-averse actress replied, "You're not going to make a f---ing Desperate Housewife out of me." As Mary-Alice might say in a ghostly voiceover: The very next day came the call that executive producer Marc Cherry wanted to video-conference with her.

It's an interesting marriage of actor, character and show for sure, in that de Matteo has made her name as the go-to tough-tawkin' broad on The Sopranos and Joey, and Desperate Housewives has a certain suburban gentility to it. "You'd be surprised â she belongs there more than you'd think," de Matteo says, recalling that Cherry told her he was looking for someone to be "the complete opposite of all those girls."

De Matteo plays Angie Bolen, an outspoken Italian-American who moves to Wisteria Lane from New York City looking for a fresh start with her husband, Nick (24's Jeffrey Nordling), and their brooding, 19-year-old son, Danny (newcomer Beau Mirchoff). The season premiere includes a shocking development that may or may not involve the Bolens. One thing's for sure, though: They picked the wrong block if the goal was to keep a secret. Just ask Mary-Alice Young, Betty Applewhite, Orson Hodge, Katherine Mayfair and Dave Williams.

As we prepare for Housewives' sixth-season premiere (Sunday, 9/8c, ABC), TVGuide.com spoke to de Matteo about what exactly is Angie's requisite mysterious past, who might be her new Wisteria Lane buddy and whether she'd ever like to switch it up and star in, say, a romantic comedy. (Hint: Fuhgettaboutit.)

TVGuide.com: Tell us about Angie Bolen.
Drea de Matteo: Angie has no edit button. She's not the typical Italian-American housewife. She's similar to Adriana [de Matteo's Sopranos character] in that I use the same accent, but she's a lot smarter. She's a woman; Adriana was a kid. But she doesn't take any sh--, says exactly how she feels and definitely has a dark past, otherwise there'd be no reason to have her on the show.

TVGuide.com: Is she a flirt? Any chance she'll set her sights on another Desperate Husband?
de Matteo: No, I don't think that her main interest is in dealing with men. I think she's more interested in fitting in with the girls. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm coming on as the minx, but no. If they were looking for the Edie replacement, they would have cast someone way hotter. Way hotter.

TVGuide.com: How much do you know about the Bolens' backstory?
de Matteo: I know that they've never lived in the suburbs before, and that this is a fresh start. It changed a few times, but now I think we're saying they're from Manhattan. But in my own personal bio [of Angie], I would say she was born in Brooklyn or the Bronx â somewhere pretty tough, somewhere where she could learn a lot of street smarts. [Nick] is a landscaper, which always kind of surprised me since we were living in Manhattan.

TVGuide.com: Is this a witness-protection situation? Are they on the run?
de Matteo: Well, I don't fully know yet. It would be pretty funny if she was on the lam and then all of a sudden you find out that her real name is Adriana. The only place they could ever get away with a joke that big is on Desperate Housewives.

TVGuide.com: Tell us about Danny. Is Angie a protective mother?
de Matteo: Very. She loves her son like all Italian mothers love their sons: Their lives revolve around them.

TVGuide.com: So it's fair to say that she'd do anything to protect him?
de Matteo: Yes. My son definitely gets into a little bit of trouble in the beginning, but nothing major.

TVGuide.com: Who's Angie's buddy on the block going to be?
de Matteo: Well, she lives directly across the street from Susan and to the left of her is Gabrielle. I think that she and Bree would [clash]. Angie is the type of woman who doesn't see that she's outspoken or flashy. Even though she's a real broad and doesn't take any bullsh-- from anybody, she really just wants to have friends and fit in and be cool with everyone, but a lot of stuff happens that doesn't allow that to happen for her at times. So... who would she become friends with?

TVGuide.com: I imagine her and Katherine together for some reason.
de Matteo: I'm not sure who she's going to end up sticking with yet, but I definitely think it would be fun to play against the more prissy characters there. I see Angie getting along the best with Lee and Bob because they're liberal, the outcasts. All the other women are more on the Republican side, and my character is not.

TVGuide.com: Do you ever get sick of playing the brassy Italian chick?
de Matteo: I don't think anybody is ever going to call me to play someone who is mousy and demure. People like to see certain actors do certain things, and people like to see me play that role. I also have no interest in playing a normal girl in a romantic comedy in some cutesy thing. I'd be bored off my a--, I think, not doing some accent and some big character. Otherwise it's a f---ing snooze for me.

----------


## Perdita

MIKE'S mystery bride has finally been revealed in the new series of Desperate Housewives   Spoiler:    - as his ex-wife Susan.  

  Spoiler:    Viewers were left wondering whether the plumber (James Denton) had taken Susan (Teri Hatcher) or his girlfriend Katherine (Dana Delaney) up the aisle at the end of series five.
  
And they got the answer last night, when the first episode of series six aired in the States.

The pair are seen smiling happily at the alter as they prepared to tie the knot   Spoiler:    for a second time.  

But one person doesn't share their joy -   Spoiler:    Katherine.   

She storms into the ceremony and locks   Spoiler:    Susan   in a closet while she's in her wedding dress.

But can the love rivals sort out their differences?

Talking about the storyline, Desperate Housewives boss Marc Cherry said: "I originally was going to have Mike marry   Spoiler:    Katherine  , but as I went out into the world on vacation and just started talking to people they were so determined that Mike and   Spoiler:    Susan   should get together; they were so insistent on it.

"So I started to think, 'What if I went that way?' And it occurred to me that it might be a more effective way to go as opposed to frustrating the fans for another year by keeping Mike   Spoiler:    and Susan   apart.

"The fans demanded it in a voice so loud I kind of was scared to go against them."

The sixth series starts on Channel 4 in the new year. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-revealed.html

----------


## Trinity

Wow! I can't wait!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

That noise you hear is the sound of property values plummeting on Wisteria Lane. This November on Desperate Housewives, the most dangerous street in America will be the site of yet another calamity, this time a neighborhood plane crash.

âItâs going to be my cliffhanger for the first half of the season,â series creator Marc Cherry says of the tragedy, which, he adds, will âaffect everyoneâs lives.â
Since the story is still in the planning stages, many of the biggest details â including whoâll be on board the small aircraft and whoâll be in its path â are still, as it were, up in the air. But this much Cherry knows for sure: The catastrophe will not claim the life of a housewife. âIâd love to kill somebody âcause thatâs just what I do,â he laughs. âBut the truth is, right now I donât have anyone major dying.â

----------


## tammyy2j

Actress-comedienne Kathy Najimy is set to guest star in an upcoming episode of Desperate Housewives as a police officer with a surprising connection to Teri Hatcherâs Susan. 

âSusan suspects Katherine was the one who attacked Julie, so she gets [a cop] to help her,â explains Housewives creator Marc Cherry. âBut then she finds out the policewoman went to high school with her â and Susan stole her boyfriend, too! So [Najimy] has been going around the past 30 years resenting her.â

Najimyâs episode is slated to air in late October.

----------


## Perdita

Marc Cherry has revealed that there will be a plane crash in season six of Desperate Housewives.

Cherry explained that the story is still in the planning stages and added that he does not yet know who will be involved in the accident.

"It's going to be my cliffhanger for the first half of the season," he said, adding that it would "affect everyone's lives".

However, Cherry said that none of the main characters will be killed in the crash.

"I'd love to kill somebody 'cause that's just what I do," he joked. "But the truth is, right now I don't have anyone major dying."

Cherry recently claimed that Desperate Housewives "has a lot of life left in it".

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a18...ticle_continue

----------


## tammyy2j

Gaby's toyboy John Rowland is back but now for her - he fancies Ana  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Julie was have an affairing with Nick Bolan  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    SEVERAL characters in Desperate Housewives will die in the upcoming plane crash that hits Wisteria Lane. 
Creator Marc Cherry previously said none of the residents would lose their lives in the accident. 

But now he's changed his mind and decided to kill off some of them in the plot. 

It's thought the plane crash will involve the fictional Oceanic Airlines flight featured in TV series Lost in a bizarre cross-over storyline.   
It will happen in the upcoming sixth series, which airs on Channel 4 in the New Year. 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0UdWUtCRa

----------


## Perdita

Simpsons actor Dan Castellaneta will appear in an upcoming episode of Desperate Housewives, reports TV Guide.

Castellaneta, who voices Homer Simpson, will play the pilot of a small plane that crashes down on Wisteria Lane during a Christmas party on the ABC series.

Producer Marc Cherry has confirmed that several Housewives characters will die as a result of the plane crash. There are also rumours that the aircraft might end up being a fictional Oceanic Airliner from Lost.

Desperate Housewives, now in its sixth season, airs on Sunday nights.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s21...ticle_continue

----------


## Perdita

Marc Cherry has inked a new deal with ABC which may see Desperate Housewives on air until 2013.

According to Variety, the show's executive producer has signed a new two-year contract to oversee the series for an eighth and ninth season.

An ABC spokesperson said that Cherry "has been such a special part of the network. For me it's been an amazing collaboration. It's wonderful to know that he'll be around. The new stuff that he's already working on is a huge priority for us".

Cherry, who previously said that Housewives "has a lot of life left in it", is currently developing a new series for ABC.

Desperate Housewives continues Sundays at 9pm on ABC.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s21...ives-deal.html

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when u say 2013 that just seems like a long time lol,  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Source Kristen on E




> Sources are spilling details on the big Desperate Housewives plane crash planned for the show's year-end cliffhanger next month, and it looks like not one but two of the main housewives will be hit hard by the tragedy.
> 
> In fact, the plane is going to crash into the house of one of the lovely ladies you see above.
> 
> And another Housewife pictured above is in serious jeopardy of losing two loved ones.
> 
> You know how they always give that tease "This is the episode that will change everything?" Well, it looks like this time they aren't lying.
> 
> Sources connected to D.H. tell me that in the year's final episode, which will air in December, a charter plane will come plummeting down onto Wisteria Lane and leave two main characters trapped inside their house:
> ...

----------


## Trinity

Orson is a 'fan favorite'?  Not for this fan!

My guess is that Lynette will lose the babies.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tom Scavo is finally getting professional help for that nasty mid-life crisis of his.

Desperate Housewives has inked a deal with Frasierâs Jane Leeves to play Tomâs psychotherapist in at least two episodes.

Leeves, whose arc kicks off in late January, isnât the first Frasier grad to pass through Wisteria Lane. Harriet Samson Harris, who played Frasierâs brash agent Bebe, recurred in Seasons 1 and 2 as Felicia Tilman. And former Frasier showrunner Joe Keenan serves as a consulting producer on DH.

Tom wonât be the only Wisterian getting psychiatric attention in early â10. Word has it Katherine will also have her brain examined by a shrink in the new year. Better late than never!

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    THE Desperate Housewives won't get a Silent Night - with a plane crash in Wisteria Lane.
The Christmas carnage - part of the C4 show's festive special - will see a number of residents killed by hapless pilot Jeff Bicks.

Jeff, played by Homer Simpson voice Dan Castellaneta, downs the craft after a mid-air heart attack during a bust-up with his wife.

He nearly mows down Gabrielle's daughter Celia but Lynette rushes to save her. 

An insider said last night: "Dan thought the role was a lot of fun. We were delighted to get him on board."  


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...ousewives.html

----------


## Perdita

IT'S Gabrielle Solis - but not like you've Eva seen her before.

The Desperate Housewives character, played by gorgeous actress Eva Longoria, is transformed into an old lady in a forthcoming 'flash forward' episode of the show.

Thirty years in the future, Gaby will be a poverty-stricken, demented, grey-haired grandma.

Meanwhile, Teri Hatcher's character Susan Mayer will have eaten herself into obesity.

Series creator Marc Cherry said: "The most expensive thing about the episode was Teri Hatcher's fat suit."

The episode from the show's sixth series will air in America in January and is expected to hit screens in the UK later next year on Channel 4.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...va-so-old.html

----------


## tammyy2j

Julie Benz has bounced back from her shocking Dexter departure with a major role on Desperate Housewives.

Sources confirm exclusively that Benz  has been cast in the recurring role of Debbie, a stripper with a heart of gold and a Masters degree in education. When Susan offers her the chance to transition into a more legitimate career, Deb jumps at it.

Benz is booked for at least three episodes, the first of which is scheduled to air in February.

----------


## tammyy2j

Spoiler:     RIP Karl

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives will return to UK screens Wednesday, January 27, Channel 4 has announced.

The sixth season of the drama series, which stars Eva Longoria Parker, Teri Hatcher, Felicity Huffman and Marcia Cross in the lead roles, begins four months behind US transmission.

The new episodes will resolve last season's cliffhanger involving Mike, Susan and Katherine, as well as setting up a new mystery surrounding Wisteria Lane newcomers Angie (Drea de Matteo), Nick (Jeffrey Hordling) and Danny (Beau Mirchoff).

DS

----------


## Perdita

Neal McDonough has teased that he may reprise his Desperate Housewives role.

His character Dave was last seen in the season five finale when he tried to kill Susan Delfino and her son MJ as revenge for a car accident which claimed the lives of his wife and daughter years earlier.

Dave went on to marry Nicolette Sheridan's Edie, who was killed off when she ran away from Dave after discovering his wrongdoings, only to crash her car into an electricity pole.

Asked by the Boston Herald if he may reprise his role on the ABC series, he coyly replied: "I can't say."

Desperate Housewives continues Sundays at 9pm on ABC in the US and returns to UK screens later this month.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives will return to UK screens Wednesday, January 27, Channel 4 has announced.

The sixth season of the drama series, which stars Eva Longoria Parker, Teri Hatcher, Felicity Huffman and Marcia Cross in the lead roles, begins four months behind US transmission.

The new episodes will resolve last season's cliffhanger involving Mike, Susan and Katherine, as well as set up a new mystery surrounding Wisteria Lane newcomers Angie (Drea de Matteo), Nick (Jeffrey Hordling) and Danny (Beau Mirchoff).

DS

----------

*-Rooney-* (13-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

William H. Macy has said that he will not appear alongside his wife Felicity Huffman on Desperate Housewives.

According to OK, the Fargo star feels that a cameo on the show will only disappoint fans and overshadow his partner.

"It feels like that's her gig, and she's so good on the show. I love watching her on it so much that I think it's best that I not do it."

Huffman plays the perpetually pregnant Lynette Scavo on Housewives and has been part of the ensemble since the beginning. 

Despite his position. the actor later teased: "Oh, it could happen!"

DS

----------


## Perdita

Sam Page has signed up to appear in Desperate Housewives.

Entertainment Weekly says that Page, who is currently starring as Joan's husband on Mad Men, will join the show for several episodes.

He will reportedly play Jeremy, a cook who is a fan of Bree and her lifestyle.

Page's first episode is expected to air next month.

His fellow Mad Men star John Slattery has previously appeared in the show as Gabrielle's husband Victor Laing.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives star Neal McDonough has welcomed a baby daughter, reports People. 

The actor, who played Edie's husband Dave in the ABC show, and wife RuvÃ© became parents to London Jane McDonough on January 11. 

She was born at the Good Samaritan Hospital in LA and weighed 7.95lbs. 

Speaking to the magazine, RuvÃ© said that the couple's other children Morgan Patrick, 4, and 2-year-old Catherine Maggie are "thrilled to have a new baby sister in the house". 

She added: "She is being treated like the president in the McDonough home. She sleeps for four hours and breastfeeds a lot. There's hardly much time for 'play' right now, but she's smothered in hugs and kisses from the kids every chance that they get. We're definitely going to keep her!"

McDonough recently teased that his character, who was last seen in the season five finale, could be heading back to Desperate Housewives.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Just watched the season premiere on C4, im glad susan was the bride,. Not too sure about the new family yet (of course they have a secret - they all do),. i just hope they are not another applewhite family, it seemed like it could be when u seen the way the son was around julie

----------


## alan45

As this is a spoiler thread here is a link to the spoilers for the first 4 episodes

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/d...guide/series-6

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Is there a thread for people to post about the current episodes?

----------


## Perdita

John Barrowman has reportedly joined the cast of Desperate Housewives.

According to the Daily Mail, Barrowman has signed up to appear in several episodes of the drama.

The Torchwood star is said to be playing a villain in the show, but the storylines are currently being kept secret.

He will allegedly begin filming his scenes in March so that they can be broadcast in the US this spring.

Barrowman first revealed that he had met with the show's producers last summer.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Julie Benz will stick around Wisteria Lane a little longer: The Dexter actress' stay on Desperate Housewives has been extended.

Benz, who made her Housewives debut on Jan. 31, was originally slated to appear in three episodes but will now appear in an undetermined number of additional episodes. Executive producer Bob Daily told Zap2it that her character, a former stripper named Robin, will be getting very close with one of the housewives. 

"Robin will be getting into a friendship," he said. "That maybe turns into more than a friendship with Katherine [Dana Delany]. Katherine has had kind of a rough year and I think she's open to new experiences."

Benz also hinted about her character's romantic future. "There's some very sexy stuff that goes on," But Benz said there are speed bumps ahead as well. "Robin meets everyone on Wisteria Lane and her arrival causes trouble on the lane in an indirect manner."

----------


## Perdita

HEIDI Klum is about to drop into Wisteria Lane with another of her supermodel pals.

Seal's missus, 36, will guest star in Desperate Housewives alongside Paulina Prizkova, 44.

The pair will play themselves in the episode, where they will have a run-in with Gabrielle Solis (Eva Longoria) and Angie (Drea de Matteo).

In a change from the usual sleepy suburb setting of the show, it will take place in the bright lights of New York City.

The scenes will air on Channel 4 later this year.

Catwalk beauty Heidi has previously landed cameos in a number of programmes including Sex and the City, Spin City and How I Met Your Mother.


The Sun

----------


## Perdita

The executive producer of Desperate Housewives has admitted that he would like to introduce a new character to replace Edie Britt.

Edie, who was played by Nicolette Sheridan, was killed off during season five, but producer Bob Daily has now revealed that he is searching for a possible replacement.

"We agree that [Edie] was a great person to have on The Lane," he told Zap2It. "The sort of vixen troublemaker. That's a great person to have on a television show."

Daily explained that the character will appear in a few episodes this year, but may become a recurring part of the next season.

However, he added that he does not want a "Nicolette clone", saying: "I think Nicolette was so great as that sort of blonde bombshell. I think we'd probably not go in that direction again just because we've had that."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Heidi Klum has reportedly agreed to a guest appearance on Desperate Housewives.

The supermodel will play herself in an episode which is set in New York, according to The Mail On Sunday.

Klum, 36, will appear alongside model Paulina Porizkova, 44, who both run into characters Gaby Solis, played by Eva Longoria, and Angie Bolen, played by Drea de Matteo.

The scenes will air next month in the US and later this year in the UK.

Torchwood and Doctor Who star John Barrowman revealed earlier this month that he will guest star in several episodes.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Following up on his posing for Playgirl, Levi Johnston reportedly is expanding his "acting" horizons. Word has it, Sarah Palin's daughter's baby daddy will have a three-episode arc on "Desperate Housewives."

No word on a plot line, but Johnston supposedly will be a boy toy for one of the long-running series' main characters.

According to Hollywood gossip pro Janet Charlton, it all was the brainstorm of show creator Marc Cherry, a member of the Log Cabin Republicans, the gay GOP group. Cherry apparently first met Johnston -- along with the rest of the Palin clan -- at the 2008 Republican National Convention.

It's no secret Johnston has wanted to become an actor. He has been working with a drama coach in L.A. for the past few months.

• When asked about the possible "Housewives" gig, a close associate of the former Alaska governor quipped, "Well, maybe now he'll be able to get caught up with his child support payments."

Johnston's ex-girlfriend, Bristol Palin, filed a lawsuit Jan. 21 in Anchorage, seeking $1,750 a month from the father of their baby son, Tripp. In her filing, Palin claimed she was providing 100 percent of her son's care and that Johnston had paid her only $4,400 for the past year.

Johnston's attorney countered with a claim that his client had wanted to give Palin money for Tripp, but on the condition she let him see the baby, which hadn't happened.

----------


## tammyy2j

Six seasons in and life on Wisteria Lane is as dangerous as ever. Throughout the course of Desperate Housewives we've seen a wife put a bullet in her brain, a husband bumped off by a manic medic, and a newlywed frazzled by an electricity pylon. One couple who have managed to survive the drama (thusfar) are Lynette and Tom Scavo. Recently, DS's US correspondent Sarah May caught up with Felicity Huffman and Doug Savant to find out what challenges the Scavos face in the new season.

What do you think is going to happen with Lynette and Tom this season?
Doug: "Both characters are certainly faced with moral dilemmas because she is often working for Carlos but yet trying to hide her pregnancy from him. And so both the characters are faced with some moral dilemmas right now, right off the bat. She is being very successful at her work. That has not yet caused a problem for the marriage - that she's more successful than Tom - but I can imagine it's not far behind. "
Felciity: "I don't see how Lynette is going to keep working with twins. And I don't know if Tom's going to slip in and take that job. I keep wanting something wild to happen. You know, that they decide to join the circus or they take up underwater basket weaving. Or that they actually do split up and he has another house."

What did you think when you heard Lynette would be having twins again?
Felicity:"I was concerned that it was areas that we'd been over before. I was like, 'Really? We're going back into the mum stuff?' But then I realised that even though the landscape is familiar, we actually hadn't been in that patch before - she hasn't been pregnant before and you haven't seen that thing of going, 'God, what am I going to do with two more kids?' Where it's going to go from here, I don't know. I actually have many friends who are pregnant right now who watched the first two episodes and went, 'That's my life. That's my life.'"

How's it going for Tom at college?
Doug: "Tom has gone back to school this year to study Chinese! He's still struggling - as am I! But at the same time, it's going to be a huge struggle for them going forward with this ridiculously growing family. And then Tom being in a completely new environment of college..."

Six seasons in, do you ever feel like things are getting repetitive?
Felicity: "So far it has not repeated. The format is similar - you know, you go dun-dun-dun and the mystery. But I don't think we can make a decision as to whether it's just ploughing the same old ground again. My character, that's new energy. There are places where I feel like possibly we're spinning our wheels at a table-read and then when it actually gets down to shooting, the writers have fixed it. But you can't get away from the fact that it's the same people, we live on the same street and you're now with them for six years. So it's not like a Martian is going to come down!"

What is the new family bringing to the show? 
Felicity: "An accent! No, it's kind of an earthy witness protection program flavour to it. Whereas Edie's husband Dave, he would sort of kill you without you knowing. But these people will come right up to you - it seems like they'll come right up to you and slit your throat. It's a different flavour - we haven't had those kind of people on the street before."

What is lost from the show now that Edie's dead?
Felicity: "Gosh, well, I miss Nicollette - she was cool. She's just a really wonderful woman and a cool chick and I think what she brought to the show was a certain vinegar, a certain little spice. They're going to have to find that kind of thing elsewhere in a different form."

Why do you think Lynette and Tom are such a popular couple among fans?
Doug: "They have a very healthy, good relationship and I think that's one of the reasons they may never break up. It does not mean that there's not going to be trouble and there's not going to be problems or mis-steps. It is that at the end of the day there is a deep, profound love born of respect and admiration for the partner that I think will maintain that relationship for a lifetime."

Desperate Housewives continues Wednesdays at 10pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

DESPERATE Housewives is set to air one of its most sizzling scenes yet when Katherine is seduced by sexy stripper Robin. 
The lesbian romp sees the scantily clad blonde frolic in front of her target in just a lacy bra and knickers in the Channel 4 show. 

It all starts when Katherine (Dana Delany) goes to unhook Robin's (Julie Benz) bra after accidentally spilling maple syrup on it. 

The sexy scenes, however, turn out to be a dream and Katherine wakes up with a flush in her cheeks. 

But Housewives' chiefs aren't silly enough to leave it there. 

Later in the episode the pair end up in bed together. 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0h09OQbYE

----------


## Perdita

Dana Delany may be departing Desperate Housewives after opening talks for a starring role in a new ABC pilot, say reports.

The actress, who plays Katherine Mayfair in the hit drama, is a strong contender for a lead part on Body of Evidence, according to Spoiler TV.

It is understood that if the show gets commissioned for an inaugural series, it would mark Delany's exit from Wysteria Lane.

ABC has declined to comment on the claims.


DS

----------


## lizann

Drea de Matteo will forever be remembered for her shocking exit from 'The Sopranos' in 2004, when Adriana was rubbed out by Silvio. 

Now comes word that Marc Cherry will try to top it, as it's being reported that de Matteo's current stint on 'Desperate Housewives' will end in May.

In an exclusive interview with the Ausiello Files, Cherry promises an "explosive finale" and said that, despite rumors, de Matteo only planned on doing one season of the show. "She has a baby and is eager to get back to her life in New York," he said.

de Matteo joined 'Desperate Housewives' at the beginning of the season, playing Angie Bolen, a wife and mother who is determined to keep her secrets, well, a secret. But as is always the case on Wisteria Lane, everything will soon be exposed with the arrival of 'Torchwood's' John Barrowman, who begins his role as the man Angie is trying to hide from in April.

No word yet on whether Angie will get whacked.

Today's news comes on the heels of another 'Desperate' story: Actress Dana Delany is now in talks to play the lead role on ABC's 'Body of Evidence,' which has many wondering whether she will continue to play 'Desperate's' Katherine Mayfair.

----------


## tammyy2j

Rescue Me and Numb3rs alum Diane Farr has been tapped to guest star in a May sweeps episode that will flash back to Wisteria Lane circa ‘94 and feature the return of Brenda Strong as Mary Alice. Farr will play a woman “whose life has taken a bad turn since her husband left her 16 years earlier,” says an insider. “She has become a hard-drinking, abusive woman.”

----------

Dazzle (18-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

With Nicollette Sheridan’s lawsuit drama playing out off screen, Desperate Housewives is doing its best to divert attention back on screen by packing its season finale with a birth, a death, some destruction, and a humdinger of a secret. The episode won’t air until May 16, but thanks to exec producer Bob Daily, I’ve got a preview of the five must-see twists.

NO MORE MONEY, HONEY
“Mike and Susan are going to have some financial issues,” reveals Daily. “They’re experiencing the economic woes that much of America is experiencing, and it’s going to create issues in their marriage and it will lead them to make a life-changing decision in the finale.”

DELIVERING SOME MAJOR DRAMA
Lynette’s cursed pregnancy comes to a fittingly dark conclusion when she gives birth under “pretty scary circumstances,” says Daily. “I don’t want to give too much away, but it ties into the mystery of who the Fairview Strangler is. She’s going to be getting closer and closer to the identity of the person who’s been terrorizing the women of Fairview, and then give birth, like I said, under less than ideal circumstances.”

SON OF A…
Bree discovers “son” Jeremy’s true intentions. “But unfortunately for her,” says Daily, “he knows some shocking Van De Kamp secrets that will come back to haunt her. He has a trump card he’s going to use against her.”

FRIENDS FOREVER?
Gaby will get dragged into the Angie mystery. “Gaby will end up being Angie’s confidante,” previews Daily. “And she’ll help her out as she tries to get away from her past.” In possibly related news, Daily promises that “someone the audience has gotten to know this season” will perish in the finale.

BOOM
Plans to blow up a home on Wisteria Lane were scuttled, but Daily confirms that the finale will still feature “a big explosion.”

----------


## tammyy2j

The creator of Desperate Housewives has revealed that one of the children will receive some "devastating" news.

Marc Cherry told TV Guide Magazine that the story will be the cliffhanger in the season finale.

He said: "A lawyer for Fairview Hospital will arrive on Wisteria Lane with news about one of the mother's children that will devastate one of the families forever."

The show's executive producer Bob Daily has previously revealed some of the other twists which will take place in the finale.

Desperate Housewives ends its sixth season on May 16 at 9pm on ABC in the US.

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry has revealed that some characters will return for the last episode of the season.

In a video posted on the programme's website, Cherry also suggested that the episode is the show's best ever season finale.

"I can promise you we've got some old faces from the past returning in the season finale," he said.

"[For] some people it will be their last episode. And I've got a great little cliffhanger question that's going to hang out over the series over the summer."

He added: "It's really, I think, going to be one of the best season finales we've ever done."

The season finale of Desperate Housewives will air on Sunday, May 16 at 9pm on ABC.

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark Moses is reportedly planning to reprise his role on Desperate Housewives.

Entertainment Weekly says that Moses will return to the show full-time next season.

The actor previously starred on the programme as Paul, Mary Alice's widower, who was jailed for murdering Martha Huber (Christine Estabrook).

He was last seen in season three when Mike (James Denton) visited him in prison.

Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry recently revealed that the upcoming season finale will feature "old faces".

----------


## Perdita

Mark Moses has confirmed reports that he will return to Desperate Housewives next season.

The actor played Paul Young, the widower of Mary Alice Young, and was last seen in the third season when Mike (James Denton) visited him in prison.

Moses has now told Hollywood News that he will be back "for all [of the] next season".

"It has been kind of great and fortunately they're going to ask me back for this upcoming season which is going to be kind of fun," he said. "I get to return to my evil stomping grounds on Wisteria Lane."

Moses admitted that his role was supposed to be a secret but explained: "The cat's out of the bag, so to say. I was sworn to secrecy but then somebody leaked it so I can say anything I want now."

However, Moses confessed that he is unsure what his character will be doing on Desperate Housewives.

"I don't know anything about that," he said. "I really don't. I'm going to come back and probably cause trouble, or not, you know. I'll move back in and then we'll see what happens. We'll just see if the fireworks get set off again."

----------


## tammyy2j

Vanessa Williams — who played diva Wilhelmina Slater on Ugly Betty — will be moving onto Wisteria Lane as a regular on next season's Desperate Housewives,

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I hope shes a bitch, i like a good baddie on wisteria lane and its not the same without edie

----------


## Perdita

Kyle MacLachlan has reportedly decided to leave Desperate Housewives.

Sources told Entertainment Weekly that the actor, who played Bree's husband Orson, will not be a series regular next season.

MacLachlan is expected to return to the show for a few episodes at the beginning of the seventh run to conclude his character's storyline with Bree.

Drea de Matteo, who played Angie Bolen, has also left the programme while Dana Delany has quit her role as Katherine Mayfair for her new show Body Of Proof.

Earlier, creator Marc Cherry confirmed that Ugly Betty star Vanessa Williams has joined the series.

----------


## alan45

Eva Longoria Parker has admitted that she would love to have a family, but that her job with Desperate Housewives won't allow it. 

The actress told Austria's Madonna Magazine that she is anxious to have children with husband Tony Parker. However, her bosses have told her not to consider it while the show is still filming.

"Tony and I are working on expanding our family. But the producer has forbidden me from getting pregnant this year," she explained. 

"Seriously! [Housewives co-star] Marcia [Cross]'s pregnancy came as a big surprise and posed a big problem for the scriptwriters."

Longoria Parker added that even though children are not in her immediate future, she still loves caring for her husband when she has the time.

"Even so, I love being a real housewife. I cook, I clean up, I do Tony's washing," she said.

"I work three to four days a week [in Los Angeles] and then fly to Texas to spend a long weekend with Tony. This means we can only have sex on the weekends."

----------


## Perdita

John Barrowman has revealed that his Desperate Housewives co-star Drea de Matteo offered to have a baby for him.

The 43-year-old actor recently guest-starred in the ABC drama as Patrick Logan, the murderous ex-boyfriend of de Matteo's character Angie Bolen.

He told Heat magazine: "Drea said we're like brother and sister, separated at birth, and that she'd have my kids.

"She's got this amazing New Jersey drawl: 'I usually don't like actors, but I like you. You want a kid? Come to me, I'll have a baby for ya.' Brilliant!"

The Torchwood star has previously expressed a desire to start a family with his long-term partner, architect Scott Gill.

----------

